# Does anyone have a plow on a FJ Cruiser?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a plow on a FJ Cruiser? My ant has one and it looks like it would work good for plowing. It's a pretty ruged rig.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

If you look around online you will find out about them coming apart at the seams.

Some just have a winch and bumper and the seams are coming apart, not a good idea to put a plow on. Unless they have fixed the problem.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

horsepowerlawns;654578 said:


> If you look around online you will find out about them coming apart at the seams.
> 
> Some just have a winch and bumper and the seams are coming apart, not a good idea to put a plow on. Unless they have fixed the problem.


I'm not looking into putting a plow on one, I just wanted to know if anyone had a plow on one.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

mercer_me;654458 said:


> Does anyone have a plow on a FJ Cruiser? My ant has one and it looks like it would work good for plowing. It's a pretty ruged rig.


isnt it a unibody construction?...not the best for plowing IMO, i dont think it would work too good especially with the structural problems that some have experienced


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

This has been covered before.. FJ Cruiser


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd be afraid to use one for anything but straight forward if it _could_ handle a plow.

Ever try to back one of those suckers up? No rear sight lines at all.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

ROLFL


----------

